# what age should she come into season?



## cleo (Aug 31, 2011)

Pixel is a year old and has not had her first season. I am a bit worried as everyone I meet tells me she should have had it by now. Is this normal? Should i speak to the vet?


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

You may like to talk to your vet if she gets to 18 months with no season .. I know cocker spaniels and cockapoos who had first season at 6 mths, 8 mths, 10 mths, 16 mths ... all bitches are different therefore mature and develop at differing rates .. so try not to worry just yet  

http://www.mydogslife.co.uk/2011/09/02/a-bitches-season/


----------



## Kirsty (Sep 9, 2011)

Don't worry, cara will be one in a couple of weeks and she's not had her season yet. Xx


----------



## RubyCockapoo (Feb 5, 2011)

Our Ruby was over a year before her first season too, don't worry 

Ian


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Izzy hasn't had hers either....


----------



## cleo (Aug 31, 2011)

thanks guys. She is still very puppy like so I guess she has not matured yet.


----------

